

If WhatsApp Is Worth $19B, Then WeChat’s Worth “At Least $60B” Says CLSA - vishnuks
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/11/if-whatsapp-is-worth-19b-then-wechats-worth-at-least-60b-says-clsa/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

======
ttflee
FYI: The market of Tencent has surpassed Intel's.

[http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/03/11/tencents-market-
cap-r...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/03/11/tencents-market-cap-rises-
above-150-billion/)

